# Mouche LT211



## Mouche (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello - I am a new member to the forum. I am trying to get information on a Miller Fifie fishing boat which I now own. Her name is is Mouche (and has always been the same) - as far as we know she entered service in Orford around 1960, we believe, for Richard Pinney on the oyster beds in Butley Creek. However we are not certain of any of this and are trying to get any information we can about her original registry and subsequent working life.

Yours, Mouche


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

If you GOOGLE "fishing vessel mouche images" you will come to a page with some info. It's the top one that talks about MOUCHE being on display at the diamond jubilee 2012. I have just looked at the photo of her.


----------



## Mouche (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank you for that - we were the owners in 2012 and were actually on board. We were very happy to be involved.


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

found t pic that cueball mentions. looks like she coulda started life as a Fifer creel boat, then been altered a lot. The Scottish Fisheries museum have a Millers build list of the later years at the yard. She should be in that.


----------

